# Pas de connection WiFi alors que le nom de code est affiché



## catserma (5 Avril 2013)

Bonjour, bonsoir.
Sur mon Ipod 4 dans la page "réglages" je vois le nom de code de la connection wifi (donc en principe il est connecté) mais quand j'essaie d'aller sur Appstore ou safari, aucune connection. Je viens de restaurer l'Ipod parce que je l'ai acheté d'occase. Est-ce qu'il y a un réglage supplémentaire á faire pour avoir la connection?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Lauange (6 Avril 2013)

C'est peut etre du cote de la box qu'est le pb. Quand tu va dans le détail de ta connexion, est ce que l'adresse ip commence par 192.168.1.xx ?


----------



## catserma (11 Avril 2013)

Il y a 2 jours j'ai pû avoir la connection en cliquant sur une pub en haut de l'écran. aujourd'hui de nouveau pas de connection, quand j'essaie d'activer le wi-fi, impossible de déplacer la réglette, alors que le wi-fi est en fonction pour mon mac. 

 Lauange: tu va dans le détail de ta connexion, est ce que l'adresse ip commence par 192.168.1.xx ?
ip adresse, est-ce que c'est WPA2? je suis sur un serveur PPPOe, l'adresse commence par une serie de chiffres.


----------



## Lauange (11 Avril 2013)

Non rien a voir. Depuis ton dernier post, ce n.est du côté de la box qu'il faut regarder.


----------

